
Profitable Giants Like Amazon Pay $0 in Taxes. Some Voters Are Sick of It - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/29/us/politics/democrats-taxes-2020.html
======
cascom
Do they have editors at the NYT anymore? How do you write an article like this
and not answer the question “why did these companies not pay taxes in 2018”?

